# Manure Disposal



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I keep it in a pile for a month or two and than spread it out on the field (have a half acre of grazing). If I don't need it I will keep it piles and turned every so offend to compost and give it away or dump in the gardens. I don't think you should throw it into someone else's corn field, they usually put a lot of chemicals and stuff on the fields and probably don't want to mess with the PH and balance they try to maintain. You might want to look around for people that take the manure away, around here we have a worm farm that takes it.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Do not toss it into the fields - firstly, the property is not your's and secondly, the person who is using that field to grow the corn has their own very carefully planned and managed system and your manure is not part of it. 
I am curious how it is you have decided to move the horse onto your property and yet have no where to dispose of manure - that is kind of a big part of managing having your horse on site. How much property do you have?


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

The field is owned by my boyfriend's father who leases it out. So technically it is owned by us. And I have an acre now with grass and the field where I plan to be tossing the manure will become my pasture after this years crop (10 acres). And I decided to bring him to my house because I have the facilities just was looking for different ideas on what to do with the manure.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the land is being leased, you can't just toss the manure onto _someone else's_ crops. They're paying good money to the owner to lease the land. 

If the land owner is going to let you use it after this year, fine and dandy. But until then, it's not yours on which to dump manure.

You'll have to figure out a way to either put it on the existing one acre, or dispose of it until the crops are in.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The land is not yore to do with as you please....someone is paying your boyfriends father for the right if use...until and unless that someone is you, you have no right. It would be like saying his family owns a house and has rented that house to someone......but you have the right to go in and sleep in their need, eat their food and bathe in their tub anytime you please....after all your boyfriends family owns it.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

So you probably get that throwing it on the corn is a bad idea  maybe you could put an ad on something like craigslist for free manure, as people are always looking for it for gardens. But in the meantime, just put it in a far corner of the yard, maybe start a compost pile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

One horse on one acre (is that all available space or is there a house, barn or other structure taking up area?)is not so tight that I see where it would be impossible to have a pile, especially as it is only the waste of one horse. We have right around that area with two horses and use a pile for our manure management.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Keep it in a pile and make an arrangement with somebody to come haul it off now and then.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

themacpack said:


> One horse on one acre (is that all available space or is there a house, barn or other structure taking up area?)is not so tight that I see where it would be impossible to have a pile, especially as it is only the waste of one horse. We have right around that area with two horses and use a pile for our manure management.


I agree, my farm is on 2 acres. The house and outbuilds are on .5 acre and the pasture is on 1 acre and the other .5 is undeveloped woodlands.

I control manure in 2 ways. I have a roughly 9 X 9 area I use to compost manure for my farm needs. Its an areobic (forced air) system pipes roof the whole 9-yards and it composts about a yard of horse manure to finish compost in about a month maybe 2 in the winter.

However since the farm generates about 3/4 of a yard per week I have to dispose of the ballence. Depending on how much free cash I have some months I will rent a dumpster from someone who recycles manure, but most of the time I use 3X 90 gallon garbage cans; the plastic rolling ones similar to what the garbage company provides. They live in my barn, they're super easy to roll up and down the aisles to clean stalls and every friday using my tractor I load them in to my truck and take them down the street to a place that recycles manure.


But yes you have 3 choices, so pick your poison.
Compost it on site
Give it away
Haul it away for composting or disposal.
Also fresh manure is consists of a ton of water soluable nitroen which can burn the hell out of all plants, even crops, even corn. 

And one thing to keep in mind, in most areas, flinging poop over a fence is the same as dumping a truck load in the forest and is considered "illegal dumping" and in SOME areas, Western Washington being one of them, horse manure is considered a hazardous waste as it it is exothermic (generates heat) and contains bacteria, microbes and is a fecal waste product. 

If someone complains to the county or just the police, you could not only be looking at "dumping" fines but dumping of hazardous materials which is way more than just a ticket. And usually someone who is farming a field for food is VERY specific about the soil conditions. Measureing pH, test to determine levels of minerals in order to figure out what is the best ballence of fertalizers in order to maximize their yeild. Throwing manure on someones crops without their permission? I'm sure your boyfriends family adores you, but if their tentant threatens to sue you or them, for your willfully-negligent actions? Not only will they no longer be happy with you but you can be they will definiatly pass the buck on to you and your family.

_*That being said*_, talk to the person who is leasing the field, TELL them you have a big ol pile of manure you will be setting up, and offer it to them, for _them_ to apply as _they_ deem appropriate.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Rancher said:


> Keep it in a pile and make an arrangement with somebody to come haul it off now and then.



I agree--- I am always having people ask me at the office if they can come out and get a few buckets of aged poo!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Manure right now isn't your biggest issue but providing your horse with shelter from the bugs and elements.


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for all of your input and opinions. Was just looking for different ideas and uleternatives. I have shelter and stalls for him as well. So thank you for your concerns there.


----------

